# Mechanical Room Access



## t.moon.04 (Dec 1, 2020)

What is required by code for access to mechanical rooms? Are multiple access points/forms of egress required for rooms of certain size or is one door always code compliant?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 1, 2020)

1015.5 Refrigerated rooms or spaces.
Rooms or spaces having a floor area larger than 1,000 square feet (93 m2), containing a refrigerant evaporator and maintained at a temperature below 68°F (20°C), shall have access to not less than two exits or exit access doorways.

Travel distance shall be determined as specified in Section 1016.1, but all portions of a refrigerated room or space shall be within 150 feet (45 720 mm) of an exit or exit access doorway where such rooms are not protected by an approved automatic sprinkler system. Egress is allowed through adjoining refrigerated rooms or spaces.

Exception: Where using refrigerants in quantities limited to the amounts based on the volume set forth in the International Mechanical Code.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 1, 2020)

1015.3 Boiler, incinerator and furnace rooms.
Two exit access doorways are required in boiler, incinerator and furnace rooms where the area is over 500 square feet (46 m2) and any fuel-fired equipment exceeds 400,000 British thermal units (Btu) (422 000 KJ) input capacity. Where two exit access doorways are required, one is permitted to be a fixed ladder or an alternating tread device. Exit access doorways shall be separated by a horizontal distance equal to one-half the length of the maximum overall diagonal dimension of the room.


----------



## steveray (Dec 1, 2020)

Like MT said...It depends on the equipment and size of room....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 1, 2020)

I just noticed this is your first post.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## t.moon.04 (Dec 1, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> I just noticed this is your first post.
> Welcome to the forum


thank you! and thanks for the response, needed some guidance to find what i was looking for in the code.


----------



## t.moon.04 (Dec 2, 2020)

One follow up question - a 'Refrigeration Machinery Room' would be a mechanical room specifically housing equipment using refrigerant, correct? Looking at the other related section of code below.

1006.2.2.2 Refrigeration machinery rooms. Machin-ery
rooms larger than 1,000 square feet (93 m
2) shall
have not less than two exits or exit access doorways.
Where two exit access doorways are required, one such
doorway is permitted to be served by a fixed ladder or
an alternating tread device. Exit access doorways shall
be separated by a horizontal distance equal to one-half
the maximum horizontal dimension of the room.
All portions of machinery rooms shall be within 150
feet (45 720 mm) of an exit or exit access doorway. An
increase in exit access travel distance is permitted in
accordance with Section 1017.1.
Doors shall swing in the direction of egress travel,
regardless of the occupant load served. Doors shall be
tight fitting and self-closing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 2, 2020)

Correct if it meets this requirement
*containing a refrigerant evaporator and maintained at a temperature below 68°F (20°C)*, 
And when the refrigerant exceeds the quantities of the IMC
* Exception: Where using refrigerants in quantities limited to the amounts based on the volume set forth in the International Mechanical Code*


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 3, 2020)

International Mechanical Code 306.1 requires the access to be large enough to replace the equipment. As previous posts stated a second means of egress might also be required.


----------

